# KRK VXT4 or ZMV5 DIY?



## kizm0 (Jul 10, 2009)

The total I'm going to have to spend for ZMV5's is $446. (2 of them)
The KRK VXT4's (2) cost 400 to 600. 600 Would get me Retail, but same product.

ZMV5 Pros:

* I get a Router + Router Table, Jasper Circle Jig, and LCR Meter included in that $446.
* I can use the cabinet for other speakers.
* Would be built out of MDF Board, and have Sonic Barrier + PolyFill interior.
* Will also look better, as it will match my room.
* ZMV5s will have good components in the Crossover.
* The woofer is 5"
* I know what these will sound like based on frequency response charts.
* Titanium Tweeter


ZMV5 Cons:

* Woofer response is only 65Hz-11Khz. Low bass.
* Amp I am buying will cost $50.60 Shipped and will only be 30WATTS (I might look further to find a better one for the value)
* Aluminum DIE Cast Rubber Woofer
* Don't have any reviews for Mixing(Reference monitor use of these)


KRK VXT4 Pros:

* Confirmed decent reference quality.
* 56hz-22Khz Basically Full-range. Good bass.
* Cool Design - Kevlar woven woofer\Silk Dome NEO Tweeter.
* Pre-built.
* Would have saved me 40 hours of research or $300 cash.


KRK VXT4 Cons:

* $333.98 more expensive than the ZMV5. (As a pair, if I deducted the Router, Jasper Circle Guide, and LCR Meter)
* No brag rights
* Don't match my room color
* 30W Amp
* Unable to tell what crossover components were used.
* Unable to tell what interior stuffing was used
* No charts showing freq responses.
* The time getting the money would have been spent by working for a restaurant or radio shack. (not too bad)


----------

